# Chainsaw has no spark



## JJNH (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Stihl 028. I'm not getting any spark. The plug appears fine. I can't find anything obvious where the ignition module is grounding out. What should the air gap be? Is there anyway to test the ignition module? Any input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you test the plug by removing it, then grounding it to cylinder head, with wire attached, and pulling starter rope ??
Was plug wet or dry after no-start attempts ?
thanks,


----------



## JJNH (Feb 3, 2008)

The plug comes out wet. I tried a couple of other plugs and didn't get any spark with those either. That's why I'm wondering if the ignition module is bad. How do I confirm it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How old is your saw?

I believe some of the original 028's had points and condenser's under the flywheel. If you believe its electronic ignition module, then disconnect the kill switch lead from the coil and test again for spark. If you still don't get any spark, most likely the module is bad and will need replacement.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If your saw is all orange it is most likely points and condensers, if it is the color gray it is probably the 1985+ models with electronic ignition. If your module is bad you can try baking it in an oven to about 300 degrees, in some cases it will fix the windings in the coil temperately.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> If your saw is all orange it is most likely points and condensers, if it is the color gray it is probably the 1985+ models with electronic ignition. If your module is bad you can try baking it in an oven to about 300 degrees, in some cases it will fix the windings in the coil temperately.


The early model Stihl 028 were not all orange, the early ones with electronic ignition were usually designated with an "E" in the model name. 
Cdi ignition modules usually fail due to the triggering device in the cdi and not from a break in the coil windings.


----------

